# Theatrhythm Final Fantasy: Curtain Call



## HopeForHyrule (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm majorly looking forward to this game. I pre-ordered it on Amazon and have been waiting for it for months. A friend of mine told me about the first Theatrhythm and once I got it, I became hooked. The music is one of my favorite parts of Final Fantasy (at least up until roughly X).

Anyone heard of/waiting for this or is it just me?


----------



## Cress (Sep 12, 2014)

I REALLY want this game. The multiplayer mode looks fun, but I don't know if I'll find anyone to play it with. It comes out next week, right?


----------



## Imitation (Sep 12, 2014)

Do you think there will be a chance of having bravely default music in the game?
Maybe as dlc? :0


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Sep 12, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> Do you think there will be a chance of having bravely default music in the game?
> Maybe as dlc? :0



Not this one. All Final Fantasy tracks. But I can see them making future titles using other Square-Enix titles, like Kingdom Hearts and the like.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And yep, it comes out on the 16th. So excited! Hoping I can find some people to play with.


----------



## Nerd House (Sep 12, 2014)

I've played the hell out of the demo. Can nearly 100% Critical JENOVA on Ultimate Score o.o


----------



## Miggi (Sep 13, 2014)

Gosh thank you OP for reminding me! I wanted to buy the game, but forgot about it - got the first Theatrhythm and loved it (gotta say that I love older FFs). Only problem is, that Hyrule Warriors will be released on the same date... poor wallet.


----------



## azukitan (Sep 13, 2014)

Getting this soon <3


----------



## nammie (Sep 13, 2014)

Demo was fun, but the games way too expensive for me, ugh


----------



## Story (Sep 13, 2014)

It looks like a lot of fun. 
I just blew 30$ on Fire Emblem recently though. I'm trying to save the rest of my money for Smash Bros. ;-;


----------



## Soni (Sep 13, 2014)

I've never bought the original game but I intended to do so before this improved version was announced. That's why I am really thinking of buying it. I also heard some good things about the first one and since it's quite the same I could say that I am looking forward to finally playing it.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 13, 2014)

I want this, but I also want super smash and Pokemon ORAS. I don't know what to get first because I can't afford all three even with my birthday coming up. XD Do you guys prefer the stylus or the joystick and buttons? I like the buttons because it's easier to get criticals, but with the stylus it is easier for the ones to hold and slide at the end.


----------



## Soni (Sep 13, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I want this, but I also want super smash and Pokemon ORAS. I don't know what to get first because I can't afford all three even with my birthday coming up. XD Do you guys prefer the stylus or the joystick and buttons? I like the buttons because it's easier to get criticals, but with the stylus it is easier for the ones to hold and slide at the end.



OK, that's certainly new. Has it always been possible to use the buttons? I played the demo of Theatrhythm an I never even tried to use them :O


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 13, 2014)

Soni said:


> OK, that's certainly new. Has it always been possible to use the buttons? I played the demo of Theatrhythm an I never even tried to use them :O



I think it's new. It was on the tutorial in the beginning of the demo (which I didn't bother to read at first).  I found out you could use different controls when it said I used a stylus at the score screen.  I figured there was other ways of completing the song from there.


----------



## Soni (Sep 13, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I think it's new. It was on the tutorial in the beginning of the demo (which I didn't bother to read at first).  I found out you could use different controls when it said I used a stylus at the score screen.  I figured there was other ways of completing the song from there.



That's good to know and another reason to buy this beautiful game =)


----------



## Chris (Sep 13, 2014)

Miggi said:


> Gosh thank you OP for reminding me! I wanted to buy the game, but forgot about it - got the first Theatrhythm and loved it (gotta say that I love older FFs). Only problem is, that Hyrule Warriors will be released on the same date... poor wallet.



Same dilemma here! Plus Smash 3DS is due out in a couple of weeks too.


I haven't played the first game (seems impossible to even get hold of at a decent price) but I've played the demo for this one and I love it.  Got obsessive just over trying to get a perfect score on the fastest speed on the fricking _demo_ version haha. 

Final Fantasy is my favourite gaming franchise ever and initially I thought the concept for this game looked dumb, but I think I might just be a sucker for anything FF. I don't think I'd want to play it if it were from any other game franchise!


----------



## RisingStar (Sep 13, 2014)

I've had Theatrhythm on my iPhone and played the heck out of it on that, I enjoy it so damn much, I felt like every series needed a game like it xD
I haven't been able to purchase any other Theatrhythm games, but I have downloaded each of their demos on my 3DS and play them alot too, I'm really excited about when I can finally get one on the 3DS xD


----------



## Cress (Sep 14, 2014)

I didn't know there was a demo for this game...
*TO THE ESHOP!!!*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow. This game looks a LOT better than the first one! On my first try, I got and S Rank on JENOVA with 3D on. Woo.
I had to laugh when I summoned a Chocobo. XD


----------



## Iron Man (Sep 14, 2014)

ONLY TWO MORE DAYS! This will definitely keep me busy until Smash Bros. 3DS.


----------



## Cress (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm playing the original right now. I just unlocked a new Profi-Card design at 84,500 rhythma. I thought it would be Kain since he was the next character to be unlocked, but it was a Chocobo! It's my new picture now.


----------



## Nerd House (Sep 16, 2014)

Game is now out in North America!
Now to figure out how to get $40 in my eshop wallet so I can buy it...


----------



## Silversea (Sep 16, 2014)

Flutterlove said:


> But I can see them making future titles using other Square-Enix titles, like Kingdom Hearts and the like..



I would love this.

Man I haven't played Theatrhythm for ages. I remember managing to SS Ultimate Contest of Aeons, but I still had that ultimate hard one left which I never got past A...


----------



## AskaRay (Sep 16, 2014)

I've been eyeing this since it was announced.

I loved the first one and I'll love this one


----------



## Manah (Sep 23, 2014)

I got this game a week ago and already played it a lot more than the first one.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 8, 2014)

This went really quiet 

Just got this yesterday. Had fun with VS AI mode until the last party on platinum decided to have the ultimate version of Force Your Way. This is the only ultimate song I could never get SS on in the original, or even complete for that matter.


----------



## Cress (Jan 2, 2015)

And it's quiet again.

Got the game for Christmas and I can already tell it'll be one of those games I will never finish, like Hyrule Warriors. But it is really fun. I bought the Bravely Default DLC and it's great, Eben though I don't own it! I also don't own most of the Final Fantasy games but I love this game and the first.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 4, 2015)

I have a cut on my finger from holding the 3DS stylus in the same position for so long. All down to playing this game.

Getting annoyed with ultimate Final Battle (FF X). I can't get my head around the section near the end with short green arrows followed by yellows. Even though it should be a simple maneuver really.


----------



## Cress (Jan 5, 2015)

Silversea said:


> I have a cut on my finger from holding the 3DS stylus in the same position for so long. All down to playing this game.
> 
> Getting annoyed with ultimate Final Battle (FF X). I can't get my head around the section near the end with short green arrows followed by yellows. Even though it should be a simple maneuver really.



That was one of the DLC songs I purchased in the first game, so the song is pretty easy for me now, but it is quick and you have to play it a few times to understand the order of the notes.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 5, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> That was one of the DLC songs I purchased in the first game, so the song is pretty easy for me now, but it is quick and you have to play it a few times to understand the order of the notes.



I can all critical it fine until that section. *grumble* At least it gives me something to do.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm annoyed of trying to online versus people and having them turn the connection off whenever I win. So my battles remain at 0 battles 0 wins and 0 loses after a good 12 battles.

And I still remain with 0 proficards.

/end rant


----------



## Cress (Jan 9, 2015)

Silversea said:


> I'm annoyed of trying to online versus people and having them turn the connection off whenever I win. So my battles remain at 0 battles 0 wins and 0 loses after a good 12 battles.
> 
> And I still remain with 0 proficards.
> 
> /end rant



That's never happened to me, but they always quit after 1 match when there's NOBODY ELSE ONLINE! Are you bored after a single song?!?!


----------



## Rasha (Jan 9, 2015)

I really really want to buy this game but it's expensive


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jan 9, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I really really want to buy this game but it's expensive



That's Squeenix for ya.


----------



## Nerd House (Jan 10, 2015)

It's the same price as most other games on the platform, and it is well worth the price. I haven't put it down yet. Can't say the same for Fantasy Life or Rune Factory 4.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 10, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> That's never happened to me, but they always quit after 1 match when there's NOBODY ELSE ONLINE! Are you bored after a single song?!?!



Managed to get some today without people turning it off...what rating do you need for the five star in Records?


----------



## Silversea (Jan 12, 2015)

Battle 2 from IX on ultimate has made me realize that I can't do small green arrows at all. Last 2 hours spent trying to get past that first bit. RIP rest of my life. Force your way ultimate was never this difficult.

Also my hand hurts.


----------



## Nerd House (Jan 13, 2015)

Silversea said:


> Battle 2 from IX on ultimate has made me realize that I can't do small green arrows at all. Last 2 hours spent trying to get past that first bit. RIP rest of my life. Force your way ultimate was never this difficult.
> 
> Also my hand hurts.



*Its the other way around for me. I can SS Ultimate Battle 2 IX but can't get over 1/4 through Force Your Way ultimate. Granted, I've only played it twice...so keeping at it will probably yield better results.


What DLC songs does everyone have? *


----------



## Silversea (Jan 13, 2015)

I haven't bought any DLCs in this game. Maybe after I get fed up with trying to all critical ultimate songs I'll think about it, but still so much more to do.


----------



## Cress (Jan 18, 2015)

The only DLC I have are the 3 battle songs from Bravely Default. Serpent that Devours the Horizon is my favorite. :] He of the Name is so crazy. It starts of easy and even during the summon section it remains easy. Then about 10 notes after the summon, the game just hates you. >_<


----------



## Silversea (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't like the songs which are like EASY until the last 10 seconds where it is HAHAHA BAD BAD BAD GOOD ARROWS GREENS EVERYWHERE

I rather have hard sections at the start so I don't spent 2 minutes playing through the whole song just to have to restart it. Then you get one-winged angel which is just looooong. Would hate to do that all critical and get something great near the end

Mean game is mean.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 18, 2015)

Can all critical Force your Way on ultimate apart from that bit about a quarter in with all the short greenies, yellow arrows and red ones. ONE DAY ILL PERFECT CHAIN THIS SONG.

Has anyone on here had better luck with this song D: ?

EDIT: I know it isn't the hardest song but I just all critical-ed Ragnarok on ultimate and I'm so happy omg.


----------



## Cress (Jan 22, 2015)

New DLC came out today, including music from The World Ends with You! (And more Chrono Trigger+Romancing SaGa.)


----------



## Silversea (Jan 29, 2015)

If you have this game and haven't played Theme of Love (FFIV) on Ultimate, please do. It is the most amazing FMS experience of all time.

Similarly, if you haven't done the BMS Force your Way (FFVII) on Ultimate, this is one of the most...interesting tracks that Square Enix has to offer.


----------

